# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO:GOTEO, ASPERSION, VIVEROS, RESERVORIOS

## riegomax

RIEGOMAX EMPRESA PERUANA CON EXPERIENCIA EN LA IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO SEA AGRICOLA Y/O RESIDENCIAL.
SOMOS IMPORTADORES DIRECTOS DE PRODUCTOS COMO GOTEROS, ASPERSORES, TUBERIAS HDPE, MALLAS RASCHEL, VALVULAS, FILTROS, EN MARCAS SAB (ITALIA), SOMLO (ESPAÑA), MBPLAST (ITALIA), AZUD (ESPAÑA) PONE A DISPOSICION TODA LA GAMA DE PRODUCTOS PARA EL RIEGO TECNIFICADO.
ASI MISMO DESARROLAMOS PROYECTOS A MEDIDA DE LO QUE REQUIERE EL CLIENTE, ASESORANDO Y ACOMPAÑANDO TODO EL PROCESO DE EJECUCION DEL PROYECTO. CONTAMOS CON PROFESIONALES CON EXPERIENCIA EN ELABORACION Y DISEÑO DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO.
REALIZAMOS VISITA A CAMPO A NIVEL NACIONAL.
SI DESEAN MAYOR INFORMACION POR FAVOR CONTACTARSE A LOS TELEFONOS QUE APARECEN MAS ABAJO.  *ING. JOSE CONA* _RIEGOMAX SAC JR. ALICANTE 273 OFIC 303 - SAN LUIS (ESPALDA CDRA 8 DE AV. ROSA TORO)
TELEF: 346-0124 / 685-8144 RPM *339072 / *168169
NEXTEL 818*1288 / 108*8426
EMAIL: VENTAS2@RIEGOMAX.COM WWW.RIEGOMAX.COM_Temas similares: Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) Curso de Implementación de Sistemas Frigoríficos para Vinos y Piscos Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo

----------

